# Best sunglasses for fishing in saltwater.



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

I own a pair of Costa Del Mar double haul 580p and they work great for sight fishing in shallow water without really bright glare (like sunrise), they work pretty decent in the surf .But I wanted to know if anyone else had their opinion of "the best" pair. this is just assuming that cost isn't an option.
thanks guys, 
Will :fishing:


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Have the Fantail 580g in copper. Really nice for sightfishing and driving. They work until it's low enough light to where you don't need glasses on anyway.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Costa Amber lenses with green mirror for inshore fishing, surf, and pier fishing. Then the blue mirror and gray lens for fishing the blue water.

When I a am driving it does not matter which I am using, both cut light and glare significantly. As far a Frame styles; finding the one that fits your face is key. Right now the only ones that fit me properly and give me the best coverage are the Permit, and the Fisch. 

If tried em all Ray Bans, Maui Jim, Oakley, Revo, and Ocean Waves. ETC......Costa HANDS DOWN!! Are the BEST!!


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Wow amazing how marketing just sucks you in and shape your perceptions... For sunglasses anything that's super dark as in I can't see your eyes and must have polarization. After that it's all about presentation. Some of the best sunglasses for your eyes can be bought at gas stations. What your paying for extra is the polarization, anti scratch, anti glare, and bullet proof lenses.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*X2* = "What you're paying for is the extra polarization, anti scratch, anti glare, and bullet proof lenses. "

BUT - if you are a SERIOUS sight fisherman (or just want to upgrade your present eye wear for any reason),
look into getting the BACK SIDE of the lenses coated with polarization also. Which was explained to me as keeping
the inside glare from your eyes making it double efficient.
If you go to a Eye Wear Center, ask questions from an EXPERIENCED eye wear professional - not some high school kid behind the counter.
I got a pair of prescription Ray Bans from Wal-Mart long time ago with glass lenses and they are double coated on the front and single coated on the back.
IMO - It is not the brand of glasses - it is the polarization treatment, breakability and scratch resistance of the lenses, just as Master B. stated.
also, the coating does not last forever....... it is time to replace the lenses on mine and I will get the same double coated front and maybe 
double on the back this time. And I will change from smoke gray to copper tone just to try something different.

To better educate yourself on Polarization: https://www.polarization.com/water/water.html

Jus my dos centavos


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

BarefootJohnny said:


> *X2* = "What you're paying for is the extra polarization, anti scratch, anti glare, and bullet proof lenses. "
> 
> BUT - if you are a SERIOUS sight fisherman (or just want to upgrade your present eye wear for any reason),
> look into getting the BACK SIDE of the lenses coated with polarization also. Which was explained to me as keeping
> ...


Ooooo surprised you know about the back side coating as well!! I only found out about them yrs back for my regular glasses. The back coating makes clear lenses look almost invisible and you have no glare from any light source behind you.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

i'd love a pair of costas but I can't bring myself to drop the coin on them.


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

you get what you pay for...if its $2 shades from Exxon...you get small value and no customer service...if you get $250 Costas...you get a quality product and a company that will replace them for littel to no coin...even if you are the problem...


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I,still have the first pair I bought back in 1998 they still look good and still work fine. I have learned a great deal about how they should fit your face and not worry how they look. I am fortunate that I do not need to wear prescription glasses, however if I did. I'd still have Costa make my sunglasses for me. 

To answer your question George, if the Double Hauls fit your face and they cover the sides ,tops, and bottoms (top of your cheek bones)and not allow light in your choice was a good one. They should fit like a pair of goggles almost.

Personally, I can not tell the difference in the 580 compared to the 400s some people can. For sight fishing as you refered to, I prefer the Amber color behind the green mirror. Next time there is a misty rain and its hazy, put them on and see how they cut the haze and improve your vision.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I bought costas for $51.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

When I bought my Jeep it was full of trash, looks lived in for 2 months, front seats broke
from the "Gangster Dude", it was delivered to me on a tow truck with no trash removed.

upon cleaning it, I found THREE (3) pair of Ray Ban sunglasses in the case. Of course they were "hot"
and either he forgot to take them out or didn't even bother looking at his trash.
anyway, they are some BIG BUCKS and I put them on ebay - - - I was quickly turned over to the ebay Fraud Squad
for selling COUNTERFEIT goods !!! 
I called Ray Ban to find out why - and they said they were VERY VERY good copies from CHINA ...... 
The color code 901 is for BLACK frames - not white. This was my first experience ever with counterfeit goods
and hopefully my last. My daughter now has some very fancy shades for FREE 
I took them to TWO optical stores here and they both said they were real. Even fooled them.


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

kurazy kracka said:


> i'd love a pair of costas but I can't bring myself to drop the coin on them.


I know what you mean! 



Raymo said:


> you get what you pay for...if its $2 shades from Exxon...you get small value and no customer service...if you get $250 Costas...you get a quality product and a company that will replace them for littel to no coin...even if you are the problem...


Agreed I dropped mine on some rough ground and scratched up the left lens pretty bad. I am about to send them back to Costa for lens replacement and they have been great about it so far.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

The ones I don't lose in the water. I will never put on glasses without an idiot strap on them.


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

cooper138 said:


> The ones I don't lose in the water. I will never put on glasses without an idiot strap on them.


Man aint that the truth! I have gone swimming for sunglasses before. I must say even if they are only in about 10 feet of water its nearly impossible to find them in muddy water.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

having just bought my costas and not wanting to lose them in the water, could you be more specific as to what you mean by "an idiot strap"?


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Maui Jims are superior to the Costas. For fishing use,Any of the new models that are polycarbonate frame with glass HCL copper lenses are unrivaled for seeing through the water. Dark grey is ok for bright light situations. Rose is similar to what a yellow lens will do for accentuating vision in low level light.
Typhoons and Shakas if you can find them discontinued. Canoes or Peahi are the next pair for me. Recently sent 3 pairs back for service and new lenses. Apparently the HCL copper lenses for most of the discontinued models are no longer available. I think that is why you see broken pairs on ebay for parts now a days. Costas are my painting glasses, recommend Jims for fishing and driving.


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

He's refering about a croakie or whatever you want to call it. a strap that goes around the last bit of the glasses that keeps the glasses on your face or around your neck. 
/http://www.croakies.com/


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

The strap will save lots of money, downtime and frustration in the long run, especially if you are used to parking your shades above your forehead.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Peixaria said:


> Maui Jims are superior to the Costas. For fishing use,Any of the new models that are polycarbonate frame with glass HCL copper lenses are unrivaled for seeing through the water. Dark grey is ok for bright light situations. Rose is similar to what a yellow lens will do for accentuating vision in low level light.
> Typhoons and Shakas if you can find them discontinued. Canoes or Peahi are the next pair for me. Recently sent 3 pairs back for service and new lenses. Apparently the HCL copper lenses for most of the discontinued models are no longer available. I think that is why you see broken pairs on ebay for parts now a days. Costas are my painting glasses, recommend Jims for fishing and driving.


I found a pair of maui jim longboards in a used car trade in. Haven't worn them fishing yet though.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

george76904 said:


> He's refering about a croakie or whatever you want to call it. a strap that goes around the last bit of the glasses that keeps the glasses on your face or around your neck.
> /http://www.croakies.com/


Yup that's what I was referring to, it's what my mom used to call the string that little kids had the gloves attached by so you couldn't lose one. Like peixaria said if you park your glasses on your forehead it worth the few dollars. I've looked down more than once just to see my glasses drop off my head into the drink.


----------



## redman (Dec 18, 2009)

I have the Maui Jim Peahi glasses with the natural grey lens. These are prescription lenses. It's not easy to find a pair of wrap around prescription glases that have perfect vision in all parts of the lens. The Maui Jims are perfect. The polarization of the the lens is different than other brands. The top and bottom of the outer lens is mirrored to reduce glare and the outer edges of the inside are coated also. There are 4 different lens options available. Maui Jim glasses are the number 1 sun glasses company but they dont advertise much. They are worth the money to me.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Wish I could help here, but the waters some of y'all are fishing might play a part in your choice of sunglasses. Without sunglasses, I can see about two feet into the local (salt) water bays and surf that I fish. With my cheapo (polarized) sunglasses, I can see about.........two feet. I've tried more expensive glasses, and I could see..........about two feet. Basic math tells me it's a lot less painfull, and less of a p.i.t.a., if I lose or damage a pair or two or three, or more, well fitting cheapos. Over my lifetime, I've stayed way ahead of the game by not buying what's so expensively vogue out there. But then, I've also been wearing the same 35 dollar waterproof Timex watch, with a 5 dollar velcro band, for decades......


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Peixaria said:


> Maui Jims are superior to the Costas. For fishing use,Any of the new models that are polycarbonate frame with glass HCL copper lenses are unrivaled for seeing through the water.


Really now! 

Tell you what, go to any marina and when the charter boats come in. Look and see how many Maui Jims are around captain's and first mates heads, necks etc. Then go find all the inshore guides and look for the samething. Let me know how many Maui Jim's you find and then tell me how may Costa's you see. They are on the water all day and their welfare depends on what they know and can see. I would place a wager you won't see many Maui Jims.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I didn't realize the croakies floated. Or is it just to keep them from falling in the water in the first place?


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

DaBig2na said:


> Really now!
> 
> Tell you what, go to any marina and when the charter boats come in. Look and see how many Maui Jims are around captain's and first mates heads, necks etc. Then go find all the inshore guides and look for the samething. Let me know how many Maui Jim's you find and then tell me how may Costa's you see. They are on the water all day and their welfare depends on what they know and can see. I would place a wager you won't see many Maui Jims.


For sure Costa's 580 lenses get widespread use by fishermen and others who are on the water a lot. But in making a decision, I'd also consider how many charter captains and guides take advantage of Costa's Pro Applicant Purchase Program. I don't doubt what you attempt to endorse, nor do I doubt what those captains and guides are wearing, but for my money a program which serves to saturate a market isn't the gold standard for making a decision. Might not be the OP's thinking though, because of his position on money not being an issue, and I respect that, but it's something for others to think about.


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

I found that Coccoons polarized sunglasses work well. They even fit over top my prescription glasses. I've been wearing them ever since my eye dr said that the yellowish spots in the whites of my eye are due to sun damage.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

My mom recently got cataracts and her eye doctor said it was likely from growing up on the water and not wearing sunglasses. She was adamant that I needed to wear sunglasses when I drive or go fishing. I used to wear sunglasses from Bass Pro (their store brand ones are pretty good for about $30), but my boys were always stealing those sunglasses. I used her harping on me as a reason to get some nicer glasses. So, anyone looking for an excuse to buy some...


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> My mom recently got cataracts and her eye doctor said it was likely from growing up on the water and not wearing sunglasses. She was adamant that I needed to wear sunglasses when I drive or go fishing. I used to wear sunglasses from Bass Pro (their store brand ones are pretty good for about $30), but my boys were always stealing those sunglasses. I used her harping on me as a reason to get some nicer glasses. So, anyone looking for an excuse to buy some...


....think maybe the boys are in cahoots with grandma?.......now they get to "steal" the more expensive ones......


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

hmm, I think they know better.


----------

